# horse mom



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME! wow :shock: sounds like you have your hands full! I myself bought a young horse with little experience....like you said, maybe not the best situation for me, but it seems like the best decision now. Just TONS of patience, and LOTS of help and advice from people who know what they are doing. The best advice I have gotten so far, is to find one person that can help you train the horse, and stick to that one person. Not to bounce around from people to people. 

Well can't wait to see some pictures! Have fun chatting, and you should DEFINATELY learn a lot from this site.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ramby (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Free Sprtd. Is that you taking it easy on the back of your horse in the photo? Reminds me of the crazy things my daugher does. She did a little vaulting...gymnastics on horseback. Now that was one well trained horse, patient and dependable as the day is long. Just cantering around and around in smooth circles while little kids, sometimes four of them, crawled and kneeled and did other odd things on his back and neck. That vaulting horse was a saint.

I wondered about the value of vaulting lessons. But having watched Daughter get bucked off several times now, I can see where they come in handy. She can bail off a horse at full tilt, perform a perfect mid-air triple back flip and then land in a perfect position, usually on her feet. Good grief. :lol: 

I look forward to learning more...and am the first to admit we have lots to learn. I also agree with the advice to find that one trainer you click with and stay with them. Too many opposing opinions can get very confusing. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ramby (Jan 31, 2008)

Regarding the above post....there is some stuff in there I didn't actually write. That red word,' lateral movement', and the bit that follows just showed up. I have NO IDEA why. I didn't actually type the word, lateral movement. Hope a moderator can explain this mysterious bit of added in information.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm.... i don't know where all the extra type came from? that has never happened to me 

no unfortunately it is not me in the avatar.....my horse is not ridable yet. 

WOW! the vaulting sounds amazing! she sounds like a great rider!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello! Welcome to horse forum!


----------



## Ramby (Jan 31, 2008)

Daughter just told me to delete a certain word and the explanation for it would also disappear. I did and the extra words did disappear. Who knew!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a great time and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

it does sound like you have your hands full  feel free to ask about absolutely anything

welcome to the forum


----------

